# Document Checklist for Skilled Independent visa: Permanent (subclass 189)



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear All,

I am going to submit my application for Skill Assessment to ACS.
Now I have started collating all documents for the application assuming positive outcome from ACS. 

I am referring http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/189-applicant-checklist.pdf

Is this the correct checklist or there is some other document?

If above is the correct document, then can you please clarify
Applicants who are required to meet the points test must provide evidence to 
support their claims against each relevant criterion on page1

Also one more query, do we need to upload Employment References again while submitting application?

Thanks

Regards,
Ash


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am going to submit my application for Skill Assessment to ACS.
> Now I have started collating all documents for the application assuming positive outcome from ACS.
> ...


Hi

You can write the list of documents you are going to submit based on your understandings, then somebody can see if this is correct or you miss something 

Best regards,
JR


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for your prompt response JR.
No issues I will put all documents.

Can you please confirm about Employment Certificates? Do we need to submit again during application or not?

Also do you have any idea, if I certify document right now, is there any expiry attached to it? Somebody told me that it is valid for 6 months only.

Thanks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Thanks for your prompt response JR.
> No issues I will put all documents.
> 
> Can you please confirm about Employment Certificates? Do we need to submit again during application or not?
> ...


You need to submit all scanned notarized copies of the Employment Certificates online in your Visa application in a later stage. Hence, cleanly have folder document structure at your desktop or backup.

The information you have received is wrong about expiry date. Mine was more than an year old certified, yet it was accepted by DIBP and received grant.

I ensured, it was all coloured photocopies and also clearly certified and I maintained high quality with lesser pixels clear scan of every of my documents. 

I can guarantee you that, if you maintain this way, you can use it anytime, and certainly within an year or around an year for sure.

If you write your document list, I can verify it quickly.

All the best.


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear,

First make a list . All should be notarized 

1) Education Qualification
2) Passport Copies 
3)Work Experience
4) Reference Letter 

As per my knowledge , ACS need this much .


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks JRE

Appreciate. So I will all documents certified right away.
My document list is,

My Documents
------------------
Birth Certificate
Passport First Page, Last Page and Visa
Marriage Certificate
IELTS Test Report
Secondary School Certificate
Higher Secondary Certificate
Bachelor Mark sheet and Certificate
MBA Mark sheet and Certificate
Employment Service Certificate
Employment Skill / Job Description / Reference Certificates
Character Certificate 

Spouse
---------
Birth Certificate
Passport First Page, Last Page and Visa
IELTS Test Report
Secondary School Certificate
Higher Secondary Certificate
Bachelor Mark sheet and Certificate
MBA Mark sheet and Certificate
Character Certificate

Children
----------
Birth Certificate
Passport First Page, Last Page and Visa
School Progress Report



jre05 said:


> You need to submit all scanned notarized copies of the Employment Certificates online in your Visa application in a later stage. Hence, cleanly have folder document structure at your desktop or backup.
> 
> The information you have received is wrong about expiry date. Mine was more than an year old certified, yet it was accepted by DIBP and received grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Thanks JRE
> 
> Appreciate. So I will all documents certified right away.
> My document list is,
> ...


Correct for Visa at a later stage, you need aforementioned documents. I hope for company documents (Offer Letter, Appointment Letter (Whatever you have), Skill Reference Letter as mentioned below for ACS, Appraisal/Promotion letters if applicable, Payslips all months or whatever you have, Form 16, 12BA, IT Returns if you have, Bank Statements for Salary credit proof, PF Statements if you have, Exit Letter and Employment Service Certificate, Any Award letters if you have one)

For character, PCC, Form 80 individually for you and your spouse, and Form 1221 for your spouse alone. If the kid is not more than 18 years, no need of PCC. PCC for every country you and your spouse lived in last 10 years ONLY if it was 12 months or more. But Indian PCC is mandatory for both of you.

Medicals, doctors will upload for all of you, once you do it. Perhaps, you can upload receipts once you do Medicals. (Not mandatory).

However, for ACS, its very few, what I submitted an year back is the following:

1. Passport (Front, Last, Visa Stamp pages)
2. Birth Certificate
3. Degree Certificates, Individual Sem Marksheets, Provisional Certificates.
4. Microsoft MCTS Certificates, SCJP Certificates in a single PDF (Vendor certificates).
5. Every company Skill Reference Letter in their letter head with duties, personal information of me in Company signed by HR Manager with their full contact details including their employee ID number. 

All certified by notary and colour photocopied. That's all I submitted. Since you said in your first post, you are about to apply for ACS, these are sufficient, unless they changed the requirements (Which I believe not) in ACS website.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks a lot JRE.
Appreciate your detailed response.

Yes you are very much right. I am done with documents for ACS but the kind of efforts I have put in for ACS I decided not to wait for the results. I started collating documents for Application at a later stage.

I have almost more than 100 copies so my wife is going to India for notary for ACS so I am giving all other documents like Offer letter, Increment, etc. for notary right away as there is not expiry tagged to it. 

Your response is fantastic and detailed one.

Thanks a lot.

Good day.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Thanks a lot JRE.
> Appreciate your detailed response.
> 
> Yes you are very much right. I am done with documents for ACS but the kind of efforts I have put in for ACS I decided not to wait for the results. I started collating documents for Application at a later stage in the university letter head stating the year, roll number, specialization/degree obtained, full name etc.
> ...


I am glad I could be of your help. Good to note about your plan.

Well, few things: Birth Certificates and all documents should be in English. 

I hope you know: Your spouse should obtain IELTS at least 4.5 in every modules, else you can get a certificate from the university where your partner studied, stating that the candidate was instructed in English and duly certified by the Chancellor or counselor, examination head.

For the kid, I do not know about PCC, Medicals! But for sure you do not need Form 80 for the kid if the kid is below 18. Please enquire about PCC and Medicals. Perhaps only Medicals is required and not PCC if the kid is below 18. Please clarify it.

The notary seal should contain the following informations:

1. Notary round seal with their number etc (Notary will sign in center with initials here)
2. Notary name seal with address, qualification, phone number etc (Notary will write full signature here with the date)
3. *"Certified true copy of the originals" seal.*

My notary's reg number changed in 6 months, and since I went to same notary during visa application for some more documents, all my ACS documents and Visa related documents had little different reg numbers in round seal, yet it was ok as I heard that, notary's number of registration changes as they qualify to higher posts. 

I spent Rs 10 for every page. But Rs 20 for colour photocopy and scan, eventually ended up buying a multifunction printer and did all my documentations myself (As I do everything in my life myself just for my satisfaction and perfection).

Good day you too.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> I am glad I could be of your help. Good to note about your plan.
> 
> Well, few things: Birth Certificates and all documents should be in English.
> 
> ...


Also, hope you know you can upload only 60 attachments (Documents) in Visa application online system. Individually 60 places for every applicants in an application.

Also, one PDF shouldn't go more than 5 MB (Always better restrict maximum to 4.8 MB size and not more). 

And ensure you use only 50-53 uploads only including of all documents mentioned above for every applicant individually. Because, at emergency and at the last moment if you have missed any or say 1023 (Form which is used for errors/mistakes done in application), then you will have some buffer place.

Ensure you do not go more than 50. And perhaps, if CO asked any other specific documents again. I was afraid that, I uploaded 60, including duplicates of Form 80 (Because I uploaded half filled version of Form 80 and later realized my stupidity when the upload was in progress, and couldn't stop it). Also, I submitted Form 1023 for a minor error in application. Thank god, nothing was asked to me by my CO.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear JRE,

Once again thanks a lot. 

Did you do notary in Mumbai? 
10 is very good price.
If you did it in Mumbai then please share contact number of person doing notary.
I am told to pay 50 INR per document.

Regards,
Ashish Shah



jre05 said:


> I am glad I could be of your help. Good to note about your plan.
> 
> Well, few things: Birth Certificates and all documents should be in English.
> 
> ...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ashpin said:


> Dear JRE,
> 
> Once again thanks a lot.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, I did it in Chennai.

I spent about Rs 3000 for notary of all my documents from day one of my employment or school (It of course will be useful for my future too).

My same notary has a stamp seal for which he charges Rs 25, but that was not required. So I just went with aforementioned seals. 

Actually, notarie's right hands collect it in bunch and they do all ground works of sealing etc, and get it signed from notary. (I never personally saw my notary too, he sits inside in secured place haha ) 

Only the agent who sits outside and do all these works including certificates etc, did that. I know him very well and he gave me some Rs 200 or so discount. But at the end, I was happy and he was like expecting some voluntarily tips (Which I read from his eyes), I happily gave him some Rs 150 and thanked him for his work and walked out.

He indeed did a good job for me.


----------



## 123ppb (Nov 3, 2013)

1)	What happens if the jobs that sponsored you for 190 is no more or ends before 2 years.
2)	How to claim work experience points for total work experience and Australian work experience. For example, my total work experience combined with Australian work experience is 8 years, Australian experience is 1 year. Can I claim 10 points for total experience and 5 points for Australian experience, separately? Or we need to deduct the Australian experience from total as we are claiming 5 points separately.


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

You are very lucky, you got very good price.
Let me also do some research, hope I also get good price. 

Thanks for your all inputs. It indeed helped me.

Good day. 



jre05 said:


> Oh sorry, I did it in Chennai.
> 
> I spent about Rs 3000 for notary of all my documents from day one of my employment or school (It of course will be useful for my future too).
> 
> ...


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

On notarize document is it compulsory to mention "Certified as True Copy" Because in my reference letter it is just notarize but he dont have that stamp of Certified as true copy . Will ACS Accept that or ask for that stamp .


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

I guess yes it is compulsory. Whatever sample documents I have got so far, it is mentioned. You have notary of different types so true copy is required.



zakir said:


> On notarize document is it compulsory to mention "Certified as True Copy" Because in my reference letter it is just notarize but he dont have that stamp of Certified as true copy . Will ACS Accept that or ask for that stamp .


----------



## zakir (Dec 4, 2013)

But i have submitted the document with out that Stamp, But it is notarized and stamp is there of my Company. And it is on Company Letter head .


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can anybody tell me what is the content writn on pcc??
If both the partners have pcc from different states n different passport seva kendra(psk) does it make any diffrnce in visa application??
Also i have read that proof of visa invitation is also required at passport sewa kendra(psk) for pcc, have anyone gone fr pcc before after eoi and bfore geting invited???

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Guys,

This question has been lingering in my head for some time now making me anxious so I hope someone can give me an answer.

Unfortunately I can't find a single payslip from my previous employer. Will a Certificate of Employment suffice?

Thanks!


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes it should be ok, if it contains salary
Otherwise it is better to approach employer and get reference letter with salary mentioned in it to be on safer side

Cheers 
Ash




jamuu04 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This question has been lingering in my head for some time now making me anxious so I hope someone can give me an answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamuu04 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks very much ashpin!


----------



## pataus (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, I have received the invite for 189 visa application. Now, the document checklist mentions "COLORED SCAN COPIES" of all the required documents. I had notarized my documents on black/white photocopies, and the notary stamp is in color. I have scanned all the docs like these - i.e. COLOR SCAN of black/white notarized copies. I used the same for ACS and it was ok for them. 

Can someone please confirm if the Notarized black/white copies are acceptable for 189 Visa application? A bit confused due to the language of checklist.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

pratikj said:


> Hello, I have received the invite for 189 visa application. Now, the document checklist mentions "COLORED SCAN COPIES" of all the required documents. I had notarized my documents on black/white photocopies, and the notary stamp is in color. I have scanned all the docs like these - i.e. COLOR SCAN of black/white notarized copies. I used the same for ACS and it was ok for them.
> 
> Can someone please confirm if the Notarized black/white copies are acceptable for 189 Visa application? A bit confused due to the language of checklist.


Yes, it works


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, 

Is birth certificate and bank statement are necessary? I am going to apply for ACS, I have following docs:

1) Passport
2) Employment certificates: Appointment letter, Experience letter, reference letter from both companies ( past and current) payslips i can get 5-6 only. 

3) Education certificates.

What else I am missing?

Please let me know how can I start the process with ACS? Do I need any other formality or should I go to ACS site and set up an account and start uploading with docs?

Would be grateful to you.

thanks


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is birth certificate and bank statement are necessary? I am going to apply for ACS, I have following docs:
> 
> ...


I would advise to give Passport, Educational degree certificate, marksheets and provisional, Skill reference Letter from companies. I gave only these, but 1.5 years ago.

You may want to follow ACS Processing thread for current details. 

Bank statements and BC are not necessary.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxprgeek001 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sandy J said:


> Yes, it works



Just to confirm once again.. 

can we only submit "colored scan from originals" without notarized stamp. Will this be accepted ?? Please help in this doubt again. 

I checked with one of experts on other thread, he confirmed colored scan only will work, no need to notarized. :help:


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

prgeek001 said:


> Just to confirm once again..
> 
> can we only submit "colored scan from originals" without notarized stamp. Will this be accepted ?? Please help in this doubt again.
> 
> I checked with one of experts on other thread, he confirmed colored scan only will work, no need to notarized. :help:


Yes, color scan without notarization is perfect. Go ahead and good luck.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

hi,

would degree percentage make any difference? I got only 59%.

please advise.

regards


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> hi,
> 
> would degree percentage make any difference? I got only 59%.
> 
> ...


In developed countries, percentage doesn't matters, but one's life education and real skills that he is born into. Rote learning percentages are never considered in developed countries.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks Jre05,

I will need guidance as I am not much accustomed with the process, can you please help me in step by step? What is your personal email id ?

Thanks


----------



## MessyMessi (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Apologies this related question has already been asked but I've been searched no for days now without finding the correct answer!

We are currently in the process of applying for the 189 visa but have just realised that we only have 8 years of proof of addresses. Cant beleve we do t have more! It is my understanding that you needed 10 years. Will this screw everything up for us do you know? Are we gong to have to wait for a further 2 years before applying?

Also, just to confirm., you only need bank statements and proof of employment for the years that you are claiming don't you? I don't again need 10 years of proof if I am only claiming 3?

Many thanks, 

A rather deflated and exasperated family!


----------



## MessyMessi (Jul 11, 2014)

Rt00021,

Thanks for the reply. Really appreciate it. I got a different answer from a different website though. Guess I'll have to press ahead and see what happens. 

Thanks again

MM


----------



## remya2013 (Nov 27, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Correct for Visa at a later stage, you need aforementioned documents. I hope for company documents (Offer Letter, Appointment Letter (Whatever you have), Skill Reference Letter as mentioned below for ACS, Appraisal/Promotion letters if applicable, Payslips all months or whatever you have, Form 16, 12BA, IT Returns if you have, Bank Statements for Salary credit proof, PF Statements if you have, Exit Letter and Employment Service Certificate, Any Award letters if you have one)
> 
> For character, PCC, Form 80 individually for you and your spouse, and Form 1221 for your spouse alone. If the kid is not more than 18 years, no need of PCC. PCC for every country you and your spouse lived in last 10 years ONLY if it was 12 months or more. But Indian PCC is mandatory for both of you.
> 
> ...



HI ,

Could any one please review the denouements which I have collected for 189 visa lodging and share your comments if anything else is required or not:

Main Applicant:
	ACS outcome -26313
	IELTS TRF (Waiting result)
	Birth Certificate
	Passport – all biographical and visa stamped pages
	Class 10
	Class 12
	BE IT- Transcript , Degree Certificate and Mark lists
	Marriage certificate
	Is photograph required??
	Any ID details required for INDIA like PAN card, Aadhar card..etc?
	Employer 1 from Oct 2004- Nov 2007
•	Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter
•	Offer letter ,
•	Service certificate
•	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including first and last months (total 13 pay slips)
•	From 16 for the period Apr-2005 to Nov 2007 ( Missing first year’s Form16)
•	Don’t have bank statements, is that mandatory
	Employer 2 from Dec 2007 to Oct 2010
•	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
•	Offer letter
•	Service certificate
•	Resignation acceptance letter
•	Increment letter – Only one
•	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including fist and last months (total 10 pay slips)
•	Form 16 for all years
•	Bank statement from March 2008 to Oct 2010 (missing first 2,3 months)
	Employer 3 from Nov 2010 to May 2011
•	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
•	Offer letter
•	Resignation acceptance letter
•	Salary certificate
•	Pay slips for all 6 months
•	From 16 for the all period
•	Bank statement for all period
	Employer 4 from May 2011 to May 2013
•	Experience letter in company letter head with roles and responsibilities
•	Offer letter 
•	Service certificate
•	Salary review letters- 2 nos
•	Bonu letter – 2nos
•	Appreciation letter -1 no
•	Pay slips minimum 2 from each year including fist and last months (total 12 payslips)
•	From 16 for all period
•	Bank statement for all period
	Current employer from May 2013 to till date
•	Statutory declaration in stamp paper from colleague – reference letter
•	Offer letter 
•	Pay slips including first and last 3 months
•	From 16 for all period
•	Bank statement for all period
•	Is any other document required
For claiming spouse skills:
	ACS outcome -26313
	IELTS –TRF ( More than 6 in each band)
	Spouse passport – all biographical and visa stamped pages
	Marriage certificate
	Birth certificate
	BTech Degree certificate and mark lists
	Class 10 mark list
	Higher secondary mark list
	Is any other documents required fro claiming spouse skills
	Is photograph required??
	Any ID details required for INDIA like PAN card, Aadhar card..etc?




Thanks a lot in advance
Remya


----------



## Deep439 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am in a dilemma...plz guide.

I am planning to lodge EOI for 189 visa but my wife is 1 month pregnant and we are expecting our baby in july,2015 so if i submit my EOI now, say in dec,2014 it is expected that i will get invitation in jan,2014 and as per my information my case will be on hold till the birth of baby i.e july,2015 because xray of pregnant women is not recommended and i will be getting grant after completion of her medicals which means i will get grant aug-sept,2015 but as my first entry date depends on PCC which i will submit in jan,2015 during visa lodgement i will be having only 3 4 months(before jan,2016) left to validate all of ours visa.
So plz correct me if i am wrong sumwhr and plz guide when will be the best time for submitting EOI so that i can get max time for first entry in australia.

Thanks in advance,
Deep

Sandeep Bhatia | Mechanical Engineer-233512 | SA Applied : 25/01/2014 | CID : 10/02/2015 | SA Results : Waiting


----------



## hasanab243 (Feb 27, 2014)

*In Notary date is not mentioned, Is it Ok*

Hi Guys 

I had left with few docs to be uploaded like offer letter, PCC and marriage certificate so I had to go for notary from different place. In notary he had written everything like true copy seal and signature but did not mention any date.
is it OK ?

Thanks


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Deep439 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am in a dilemma...plz guide.
> 
> ...


PCC is not costly, you can again apply which will give you 12 months. 
Or to be safe, you can let the current invite expire and apply again later


----------



## tahirrauf (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello Seniors and Experts!

I'm going to lodge my VISA application soon, Please review the document list that I have and let me know if there's anything missing.

(All documents are coloured scanned copies - Signed and Stamped by relevant authorities)

*Points = 60, 261313, 189*

*Main Applicant*
ACS reference number
IELTS TRF (7 each)


Passport – First 2 Pages only
Marriage certificate
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Education*
Bachelor Degree
Bachelor Transcript
Masters Degree
Masters Transcript

*Employment *
Experience letters (Which were sent to ACS)
Salary slips (around 4 slips per year)
Tax Deduction Certificates (Issued by the employers)
Bank Statements


*Spouse *
Passport - First 2 pages only
Photograph (Size = 45 mm x 35 mm)(with file name as my full name)
English Proficiency Certificate from her university
(NO BIRTH CERTIFICATE)

*Forms (In PDF)*
Form 80
Form 1221


----------



## twid (Sep 12, 2013)

I have doubt for docs need for subclass 189. If I have form 16 from employer, still do I need to submit bank statement?

Thanks


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

In 2013, I had applied for skill assessment and at that time ACS has deducted initial 2 years of experience. In April 2015, again I will apply for skill assessment. Now my question is, do I need to prepare all documents again as documents have old date or I need to prepare the additional experience documents only?


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Hi,

I read the document checklist for 189 visa in immi.gov.au that "All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless specifically requested to do so by the department"

My question is If my original documents are in English, do I have to certify them or just coloured scan the original ones. People who got grant can confirm for me does it work?
I really donot understand why do they prefer certified coppy rather than origins

Thanks,


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

amigos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read the document checklist for 189 visa in immi.gov.au that "All documents that you provide must be certified copies of original documents. Do not include original documents unless specifically requested to do so by the department"
> 
> ...


Last time I had scanned only certified copies and I hadn't faced any issue.


----------



## preetikhanna (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All,

Sent my documents to ACS on 17 Jul , got a reply from ACS on 20th Jul.
Was thinking to submit EOI but got confused on one point. Please provide your expert advice for me to proceed.
So my husband is the primary applicant and has his ILETS done. But I believe the document checklist says that the spouse should also have competency in functional english.
Do I also have to give ILETS. If yes, it will take approximately 3 months to complete ILETS end to end from appointment to results and in that case cannot submit my EOI right now ?
I have done my masters from english medium. Is there any other document I can share to prove my competency in functional english. Also should I go ahead and submit an EOI or wait for this to be sorted out.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

preetikhanna said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sent my documents to ACS on 17 Jul , got a reply from ACS on 20th Jul.
> Was thinking to submit EOI but got confused on one point. Please provide your expert advice for me to proceed.
> ...



Check this link:

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## khandker_imran (Mar 12, 2017)

hi,
i want to claim 5 points for my spouse.
she had left her job because the company is no more operating.
she do have all the pay slips, appointment latter , reference latter , and resignation latter. but dont have any tax certificate or bank statement. she will do ACS soon .
for claiming 5 point of spouse, do i need to upload this documents for 189 visa? 
or just the principal applicants need to submit the proof of experience?


----------

